# Got the RAMI 9mm tonight



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Picked it up after work, Going out tomorrow and give it a flogging after I stop back by Impact guns and get the right case and second mag They gave me a case and mag for a .40 which doesnt actually do me much good:mrgreen: . Nope no pics, just do a search for the CZ 2075 RAMI at www.Impactguns.com and you have a pic of what I got. Gonna take some getting used to having my pinky floating in the breeze........(short grip!)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good choice there Scooter. Now don't forget the range report tomorrow night,and get your dang camara out, and take some pictures. Good shooting.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Post some photos!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

ok , ok here ya go...:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Scooter do you know if they make a pinky extension for the mag? That was the frist thing out of the boss's mouth? She's giving me a run for my money over that Colt Government model.380.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Scooter do you know if they make a pinky extension for the mag? That was the frist thing out of the boss's mouth? She's giving me a run for my money over that Colt Government model.380.


Havent checked on an extension yet but I do know they also make a 14 rd mag that extends the grip enough, I just kinda like the stubby grip already cuz it hides easier.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Scooter.


----------

